# Grundlagen Schuhe + Plattformpedale



## RadonAlex (1. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

heute habe ich meine ersten 10 km in diesem Jahr hinter mich gebracht und die Lust hat mich wieder so richtig gepackt.
Als Frischling im Mountainbike-Bereich möchte ich mich weiter vortasten, was meine Ausrüstung angeht.
Daher suche ich nun Schuhe + Plattformpedale.

Zu den Plattformpedalen:

Es gibt ja relativ billige Modelle für um die 30 aber auch welche für 150.
Was sind denn die markanten Unterschiede, die den Preisunterschied ausmachen?

Zu den Schuhen:

Ich habe gesehen, dass sehr viele User diese Five-Ten  "Freerider-Skater-Schuhe" fahren. Diese Schuhe machen doch echt nicht  viele Pfützen mit oder? Ich meine, fährt man sowas auch im tiefsten  Österreich bei derbstem Matsch?

Was mich zu der Frage bringt:
Kann man sagen, dass es ein paar Dinge gibt, die ein MTB-Schuh für Wald und Wiesenstrecken unbedingt haben muss? 

Bei den Schuhsohlen sehe ich als absoluter "Nichtswisser" verschiedene "Formationen".
Einmal 2 Pins wie hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a44454/mission-schuhe-schwarz.html
und einmal 2 längere Einkerbungen wie hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a52975/sh-am51-all-mountain-schuh.html

Sind Schuhe wie der vom 2ten Link nur Klickis-geeignet?

Gar keine Sohle finde ich bei meinem bisherigen Favoriten
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a52056/sh-m123-off-road-performance-schuhe.html

Ist der Plattform geeignet?

Viele Fragen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freue mich auf eure Hilfe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß von der Ostalb!
Alex


----------



## Piefke (1. März 2012)

Die Unterschiede bei den Pedalen liegen bei den Lagern und bei der Masse.

Zu den Schuhen:
Auf dem Pedal ist eine Sohle mit nicht so viel Profil besser. Ich bin heute das erste mal meine Fiveten Impact High gefahren und war echt begeistert vom Halt auf den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonAlex (1. März 2012)

Ich lese nur gutes zu diesen Fiveten Teilen!
Das Design gefällt mir aber so gar nicht.
Außerdem soll die Sohle nicht länger als maximal 2 Jahre heben..
Das ist mir deutlich zu wenig. 

Der Schwiegervater in Spee fährt seine Klickpedalschuhe seit über 10 Jahren.

Gibt es für Plattformpedale denn außer dem Fiveten keinen "bekannten" Schuh, der Fahrten bei Regen und Matsch problemlos wegsteckt und weniger nach Skaterschuhen aussieht, sondern eher wie diese extrem coolen, sportlich aussehenden Klickpedal Schuhen?


----------



## hnx (1. März 2012)

Wenn du auf Fußsauna ab Beginn des Frühlings stehst, Shimano AM-41.

Ansonsten im Outdoor Bereich mal nach Approach-Schuhen (nach dem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck benannt) gucken. Sehen dann eher nach sportlichen Wanderschuhen aus.

Für Plattformpedale willst du in erster Linie eine durchgängige, flache Sohle. Kommen viele Schuhe für in Frage, nur vertragen sich Pins und Gummi der Sohle idR nicht. Daher werden auch 5.10 so häufig empfohlen, die Sohle hat zum einen keine Probleme mit Pins zum anderen klebt sie regelrecht auf dem Pedal. Die Impact High/low, wie schon vorher erwähnt, sehen weniger nach Skate- als nach Wanderschuhen aus finde ich, allerdings auch gut warm im Sommer.


----------



## Freeride79 (1. März 2012)

etwas mehr "design" haben die sam hill. quasi wie die impact2 low, nur anderes Design.

schau dir mal die Scott Trail Boa Schuhe an. die kannst du mit oder ohne klicks fahren u. sehen sportlich aus und im Sommer nicht zu warm, da masheinsätze.


----------



## Piefke (2. März 2012)

Die relativ kurze Lebensdauer der Schuhsohlen liegt an den Pins der Pedalen.
Meine Fiveten Impact High sehen in echt absolut nicht wie Skaterschuhe aus, sonst hätte ich sie umgehend zurück geschickt


----------



## RadonAlex (2. März 2012)

Hi nochmal, 

also diese Approach Schuhe gehen vom Design her genau in die Richtung, die ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Da gabs wohl 2008/09 nen Salewa Firetail in rot, leider jetzt nicht mehr. Der wäre in Frage gekommen.

Nun werd ich mir wohl aber erstmal so nen Five Ten Impact II low zulegen, auch wenn die über 100 echt wehtun werden 

Noch 2 Fragen zu dem Schuh:
1. Im Sommer gehts wieder nach Österreich, dort fahren wir immer (sofern ich Luftpumpe es durchhalt) 5 Tage á ca. 100km.. macht der Schuh solche Touren mit oder schmerzn dann die Füße?

2. Gibt es Plattformpedale, die sich in Kombi mit diesem Schuh anbieten?
Und muss ich bei den Plattformpedalen iwie drauf achten, dass sie auf mein Bike passen oder sind die universal passend?
Fahre ein Radon Race 6.0

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## piilu (2. März 2012)

5.10 sehen doch eher aus wie Buffalos. Wenn die nicht so viele Pros sponsern würden, würde da kein Hahn nach krähen


----------



## Freeride79 (2. März 2012)

RadonAlex schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> also diese Approach Schuhe gehen vom Design her genau in die Richtung, die ich mir vorgestellt habe.
> Da gabs wohl 2008/09 nen Salewa Firetail in rot, leider jetzt nicht mehr. Der wäre in Frage gekommen.
> ...



www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59695/sam-hill-2-monster-green.html 
die habe ich! durch die harte sohle machen die längere touren locker mit.


----------



## salud (3. März 2012)

Pedalvorschlag:

Preis-Leistung:
Shimano PD-MX30 (unbedingt die langen Pins einschrauben) - ca. 40 .

P/L UND Optik:
Tioga SF-MX Pro (nur noch über Import) - kostet etwas mehr, aber deutlich coolere (weil agressivere, nicht so konservative) Optik.

Qualität ist bei beiden gut.

Schöne Grüße
Flo


----------



## RetroRider (3. März 2012)

Versuche mit Klickpedalschuhen auf Plattformpedalen waren bei mir bisher immer eine Katastrophe. Da hätte ich auch gleich Holzpantoffeln nehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

Weis garnicht warum alle die Five Ten (insbesondere die Impact) so hässlich finden. Das einzige was nicht sein müsste sind die in Gummiblasen versiegelten Buchstaben, die sehen wirklich ******** aus, aber der Rest des Schuhs wirkt doch echt gut, nur halt eher wie ein Wanderschuh, nichts lockeres halt, aber man (oder ich zumindest) zieht sie doch auch nich im Alltag, sondern für den Sport an!


----------



## hatschiii (13. Dezember 2016)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich eher einen Wanderschuh mit sehr grobem Profil möchte (Beispiel Shimano XM7) und diesen NICHT mit Klick fahren. Hierzu brauche ich eine Pedale. Die klassischen Plattform Pedale mit Ihren Pins sind aber auf flache Schuhe ausgerichtet. Hinzu kommt noch das ich diese Pins nicht gut finde da die den Schuh eher kaputt machen.

Bergauf würde ich ja mal einklicken, brauche das aber nicht unbedingt. Bergab auf den Trails ist mir das mit Klick zu heiß. Ich möchte auch keine Kombipedale da man dann die Pedale immer erst auf die andere Seite drehen muss und total genervt ist.

Gibt es Pedale die ohne Klick und ohne Pins sind und für Trails (All Mountain / Enduro) was taugen?


----------



## hatschiii (14. Dezember 2016)

Niemand ne Idee?


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwas bärtentatziges.


----------



## pfs2222 (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Fahre bisher einen Shimano SH-M200 Enduro Schuh mit XT Trail Klickpedal (auf meinem XC Hardtail), steige jetzt aber auf ein Fully um und will das wegen knackiger Abfahrten lieber mit Flats fahren. Funktioniert ein Schuh mit montiertem Klickeinsatz überhaupt vernünftig auf Flats, oder sollte ich mich lieber nach einem speziellen Schuh umsehen ?


----------



## frogmatic (20. Dezember 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Funktioniert ein Schuh mit montiertem Klickeinsatz überhaupt vernünftig auf Flats (...) ?


Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hatschiii (21. Dezember 2016)

Der Klickeinsatz dürfte die Pins auf nem Flatpedal schnell abrassieren. Bärentatze könnte ich mir eher mit Klicks vorstellen


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2016)

Wanderschuhe auf Flats oder Bärentatzen ist Unsinn.

Das Gummi der Wanderschuhe ist zu hart, sodass man immer abrutscht.
Die Sohle ist idR nie so profiliert, dass es vernünftig zum Pedal passt.
Ausserdem ist die Sohle meist zu dick (zumindest ab Klasse A/B).
Der Verschleiss der Sohle durch Pins ist an sich weniger ein Thema, aber die Schuhe verschleissen deutlich mehr, als wenn man nur wandert. Mir sind die immer seitlich an Steinen aufgerissen.

Klickschuhe welcher Art auch immer, ob mit montiertem Klick oder ohne, gehen nicht auf Flats.

Klar, man kann alles mit allen möglichen Schuhen fahren. Man kann auch in Jeans radeln gehen. Ist aber nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## pfs2222 (21. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wanderschuhe auf Flats oder Bärentatzen ist Unsinn.
> Klickschuhe welcher Art auch immer, ob mit montiertem Klick oder ohne, gehen nicht auf Flats..


Auch ohne den montierten Cleat ? Heißt das, man braucht für Flats spezielle Schuhe ? Mir passen Shimano Schuhe recht gut, aber hab da nichts gefunden mit entsprechendem Vermerk...


----------



## frogmatic (21. Dezember 2016)

*Shimano SH-AM7 All Mountain Schuh*
Bei bike24 z.B., die haben mit die besten Filter unter allen Shops - "Shimano", "ohne Pedalplatte" gesucht...

Sollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal anschauen, die sehen ganz geeignet für die dreckige Jahreszeit aus


----------



## Bluesboy (21. Dezember 2016)

Hi,


frogmatic schrieb:


> *Shimano SH-AM7 All Mountain Schuh*
> Bei bike24 z.B., die haben mit die besten Filter unter allen Shops - "Shimano", "ohne Pedalplatte" gesucht...
> 
> Sollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal anschauen, die sehen ganz geeignet für die dreckige Jahreszeit aus


... Tätä: Der Preis für die allerhäßlichsten Flatpedal-Schuhe geht in diesem Jahr ausnahmsweise mal *nicht* an FiveTen, sondern an Shimano. Aber vielleicht sehen sie heftigst eingesaut ja doch noch irgendwie gut aus...
Meine persönliche Meinung. Bitte nicht schlagen!
Gruß mit Blues
Markus


----------



## --- (21. Dezember 2016)

Zustimmmung. Diese Schuhe verliert man gern in einem Schlammloch. Da freut man sich über das saugende Gefühl an den Füßen. "Aaahhh, endlich"...<flop> <flop>....



frogmatic schrieb:


> die sehen ganz geeignet für die dreckige Jahreszeit aus


Die sehen aus wie ein Stück Gummi.


----------



## pfs2222 (23. Dezember 2016)

Also die Shimano SH-AM7 sind wirklich häßlich. Da schauen die 5.10 besser aus. Ist denn bei denen die Sohle einigermaßen steif ? Und reicht das Profil aus für Tragestrecken, wenns mal schotterig und felsig wird ? Wie ist es bei Nässe ? Wie würde es als Alternative mit schon genannten Zustiegsschuhen (z.B. Salewa Firetail) aussehen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

Mit Impact und Freerider (nicht die glatten VXI!) kann man im Gelände ganz gut laufen, wenn man darauf achtet, dass die Sohle immer flächig Kontakt zum Boden hat ( manche Menschen schaffen das nicht, weil zu ungelenk). Grad bei Nässe haben sie viel mehr Grip als Vibram-Wanderschuhe. Das Profil bei Wanderschuhen hat vor allem aber bergab Vorteile - das braucht man aber beim Radeln nicht. Auf losem Schotter ist Profil egal.

Leichte Wanderschuhe wie auch Fiveten sind ähnlich wie Turnschuhe gebaut, also mit einer Innensohle aus Faserpappe. Wenn die nach paar Monaten weich gelaufen ist,  spürt man das bei großen Größen negativ. Ich habe mir dazu eine Einlegesohle aus 1mm Alublech geschnitzt.
Die Impact haben das Problem aber nicht, sind aber für den Normalfall too much.
Zustiegsschuhe habe ich nicht probiert, aber für Plattformpedale braucht man eine steife breite Sohle. Alternativen gibts von Fiveten und Adidas ja auch andere mit Stealth Rubber.


----------

